# Craftsman 315.17461 Shaft Lock Repair



## Tim Fries (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello-
I'm new here and I inherited a Craftsman 315.17461 from my grandfather but the shaft lock is broken. The switch slides back and forth but does not lock the shaft in any position. I found the manual on this forum and have looked at threads for similar routers. The manual simply says that it should be taken to a licensed repairman if anything is wrong under the cap. That ain't happenin'. 
To start, I can not get the cap off the top. I removed the 3 screws on top and see from other posts that there is a small screw that attaches the red plastic part of the switch to the internal part that I need to remove to get the cap off but I can not see the screw from the outside and don't know how to get access to it. Once the cap is off, does anyone have any advice for how to repair the shaft lock? Thanks
Tim


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum Tim
Some times craftman hid the screw under a label like the caution label or the horse power label


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Tim; with due respect to your Grandfather, and an obvious emotional attachment to his tools, buy a new router. Seriously.

An old Craftsman has no real value anymore, especially now that Sears is rolling up the carpet. I'd bet a 6 pack that most of the older member's here (probably most of us  ) started out with a Craftsman router. I did, and I still have it and it still works, BUT it's not my favorite and it certainly isn't the one I reach for.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I had one of those once and took it apart and it required I get the shaft lock slide out first but I just don't exactly remember how I did it.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Tim - if I remember, seems to me, on my old Craftsman router, I had to push the slide switch in while sliding it sideways for the lock to work. I'm not at home so I can't confirm. Have you tried that?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a different old Craftsman and as Vince mentioned: I have to push the lever towards the motor and in at the same time, then it works fine. Maybe yours is similar.


----------



## Bradford Hooper (Sep 20, 2015)

I have one also and I have to push the slide in to lock the rotor


----------



## Tim Fries (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I managed to figure it out by prying gently on the switch with a screw driver I got the switch to pop up and could see the screw. Miraculously, this also engaged the shaft lock and I can now switch it on and off without a problem. Danin Van, at some point I will get a new router but I honestly don't use it frequently enough to justify it at this point. Thanks again!
Tim


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It has a built in lock out too that won't allow it to be energized while the lock is engaged. Don't ask how I know that.


----------



## Bradford Hooper (Sep 20, 2015)

Tim Fries said:


> at some point I will get a new router but I honestly don't use it frequently enough to_ justify_ it at this point. Thanks again!
> Tim


Justify..:surprise:.. lol I wouldnt have any toys if I had to justify them lol>


----------



## Zenock (May 29, 2020)

*Thank YOU!!!!*



Tim Fries said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. I managed to figure it out by prying gently on the switch with a screw driver I got the switch to pop up and could see the screw. Miraculously, this also engaged the shaft lock and I can now switch it on and off without a problem. Danin Van, at some point I will get a new router but I honestly don't use it frequently enough to justify it at this point. Thanks again!
> Tim


I registered with this forum just to post this...


Dirt poor and don't do much work with a router. But was given this exact one. Could slide switch back and forth but wouldn't lock. Gentle pry and it popped out and locked. Never would have figured that out if not for you. So thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Chantal (Oct 20, 2021)

Zenock said:


> *Thank YOU!!!!*
> I registered with this forum just to post this...
> Dirt poor and don't do much work with a router. But was given this exact one. Could slide switch back and forth but wouldn't lock. Gentle pry and it popped out and locked. Never would have figured that out if not for you. So thank you, thank you, thank you!


I too just came upon this post. I just bought a used router to start doing decorative edges on my wood signs. The collet would not lock to change out the bit. All I can say is thank you! Prying out the slide allowed it to lock. Wonderful


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Chantal


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @Chantal , welcome to the forum.


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

DaninVan said:


> Tim; with due respect to your Grandfather, and an obvious emotional attachment to his tools, buy a new router. Seriously.
> 
> An old Craftsman has no real value anymore, especially now that Sears is rolling up the carpet. I'd bet a 6 pack that most of the older member's here (probably most of us  ) started out with a Craftsman router. I did, and I still have it and it still works, BUT it's not my favorite and it certainly isn't the one I reach for.


I have a 1/4" single speed I use strictly for jig dovetailing. It's light, plenty of power, and stays set at the right depth. If I didn't own (3) 890's and a Triton, I'd sell it on eBay. Looks like the 890's will eventually be sold for parts, too.


----------

